# Orbite Aluminae (ORT.TO)



## gimme_divies (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi guys,

I was wondering if anyone was following this stock? A co-worker of mine told me about it about a year ago and I have accumulated significant positions in the accounts I manage. I have done very well so far, but plan on holding long-term as the company will only start earning revenue in Q1 2013 with significant planned expansion over the next few years.

There was a great article on Seeking Alpha last month that sums up the company's strategy and why they have such great potential. Since that article the stock is up about 50%.

Here's the link if anyone is interested:

http://seekingalpha.com/article/782...ansforming-aluminum-and-rare-earth-industries

Stock is currently trading at $3.17 and I could see it at $5 by year end.


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

I also have been quite interested in this company but have not yet bought any shares.

I may buy a tranche right now and then consider buying some more once their plant is up and operational.

I am quite interested in the idea that they can treat the toxic "red muds" into valuable materials.

Regardless, they do have lots of alumina clay deposits, they have a cheap way of processing it so they will be the low cost producer in the business and they have the ability to possibly produce a very valuable form of ultra high purity alumina that may has uses in high tech industries.

It sounds like a great technology but sometimes these things go wrong so I wouldn't bet the farm here. They must show they can execute. I actually think there would be a lot less risk if they just licensed the technologies.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

gotta watch it with these ore processing so-called innovative technologies that are hyped as revolutionary for the biz. Let's not forget that a short while ago it was gogo titanium :biggrin:


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

Yep, I'm still in on that one, I'm up about 10%.

They have now (RGX) completed a scale-up plant that can produce 10 kg/day of high purity Titanium dioxide or about 3 tonnes per year. They are in deep discussions with PPG about becoming a supplier. They are focused on building an industrial processing plant and becoming a producer of about 50, 000 tonnes/yr of Titanium.

They are also now in a show-me state not unlike where ORT is right now. They must actually now build their plant and show they can do the full-size scale up to industrial production. The market is still very favorable for Titanium producers with the current price around 4500 per tonne and projected to increase to about 6000 per tonne in the next couple of years.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

up ? i seem to recall you paid something like 1.10 ...

i know i know you're going to tell how you averaged-down-danced-around-bought-low-swing-high-sweet-chariot ...


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

My initial buy was under a buck then around 1.10 in its parabolic blowoff spike. So I was definitely underwater for a long time on this one. I bought some around 70 cents and then sold half when it popped to 76 then bought back at 70, bought a bit more at 80 and finally a bit more at 88. Average cost at 82 cents right now.

I still think this thing is a triple when the plant is built and operational. 

ORT should also have a great future - that red mud is a serious ecological issue. The ability to safely reclaim that and produce more aluminum and generate inert tailings is incredibly valuable. 

Both companies should do well in the future, IMO.

I think they also bode well for our future innovation in mining technologies.


----------



## gimme_divies (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the insight guys. What I especially like about these guys is that they have several potential streams of revenue, including high-purity alumina, smelter-grade alumina, licensing of the red mud remediation technology, selling of rare earth and other valuable byproducts. To top it off, there are expectations of a JV with Rusal, one of the largest aluminum producers in the world. 

This stock was up another 12% today and has gone up 64% since Sept. 13.


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

The one thing you need to be careful about is chasing stocks like this one. I'd be a little cautious buying in on this recent run-up as there likely will be some major profit-taking soon that could drive it down about 10-30%. This is still not an operational company and they have not proven they can execute their business strategy. All they have is a technological process which they must prove can be scaled up to industrial type processing or ore and red mud.

I do think they have a lot of potential.

Some of the recent spike may be due to the REE part of the story but just look at Molycorp for a sobering look at what happened to investors who bought in on their blowoff with wild speculation about them being a $100 stock in the next 3 months 1.5 years ago before they were a fully functional and operating producer of rare Earths.

So I do like the company but they have much yet to prove and thus it is hard to value them. I'm waiting for a pullback to 3.00 after the recent run-up and will not chase it because valuation is so difficult and is built upon pie-in-the-sky stories which have yet to be fully proven.

If you want to buy in here buy no more than a 1/3rd of how much you want to own. This should be part of the speculative part of your portfolio and represent no more than 3% of your holdings.


----------



## gimme_divies (Feb 12, 2011)

I agree that now would be a tough time to get in considering the heavy run-up, but at the same time I think much of this increase was overdue. Either way, I agree that there are bound to be bumps in the road, but I have a hard time imagining that this company will flop. Everything I've seen from them so far seems to show that have a very precise vision and have the people and strategy in place to achieve it (at least in part).

This is actually the only non-dividend growth stock in my mom's LIRA that I manage and so far I am up 90% with an avg. price of 1.87 (actually touched 103% this morning before a pullback) and I also own just over 1000 shares in my son's RESP that is up about 80% as well. 

I don't plan on adding at this time, but thought it would be good to share now that things seem to be moving forward with their HPA plant.


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

Now coming back to a more reasonable range from the blowoff. Given the size of the runup I'd still let it settle for awhile before buying. My guess is some big institutional buyers were collecting some shares and moved the price way up - impact cost as they call it.

I will probably put in a bid around 2.80 and see if it gets filled on one of its wild swings down. That looks like a reasonable spike before its blowoff.

This is a potential multi-bagger if they can execute their business plan.


----------



## Brett (Aug 27, 2012)

I am long on ORT and up 44%!!!, I am by no means an investor, but have read everything I can about them, the industry, filtered through the crap and the good at Stockhouse and I see this making 7+$ and have been buying more...next purchase is tomorrow morn...the potential here is well worth the risk.When a JV is announced and they begin making some revenue from the HPA SGA plant (now both) being built in Cap Chat and or a red mud remediation license, Orbite will change the Alminum and REE industry. Great West is also commenting on Orbite technology/expressing interest for there own REE project............ The only thing they may need some more of is property, which Brookmount and Habenaro have been buying around the Orbite property, so I bought some of that as well albeit MUCH smaller amounts

Long on ORT GLTA!!


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

There seem to be lots of plusses going right now with the technological processes they have initiated in the metallurgy to extract value from the ore they mine. They are using solvent extraction to do things never seen before:

1. Get incredible levels of alumina purity never seen before. This is used in a lot of high tech processes and is very, very scarce. It sells at a huge premium compared to standard grade alumina and is one value added product from their process.

2. They apparently can use their processes on "red mud" which is the waste products from more traditional extraction of alumina. This stuff is highly toxic and had the European continent quaking in fear when there was a leak a couple of years ago which nearly made into major freshwater supplies for the continent. They can not only process that waste into something that is not highly toxic but they can get some value out of it.

3 They can produce high grade silica which is also used in a lot of high tech products.

4 They can process rare earth elements which has been a major issue since 2009 when China talked about hoarding their supplies when there was no significant international supply. 

So this company can add major value through the processes that they have invented and I think they are still very undervalued right now because the market hasn't totally grasped the significance of their processes. 

The only issue is that it had a major breakout and still really has no revenue stream. They need to show the ability to actually transform their processes into an actual functioning and profitable industrial plant. They also have to find a way to produce profitable revenue streams from licencing their technologies without giving away major trade secrets that would undermine their technology. I know there have been meetings with RUSAL to talk about licencing their red mud processes but I don't know how much revenue we might be talking about. But licencing revenue is my favorite kind because it involves high margins and has low execution risk.

So this one still goes into the highly speculative portion of your portfolio. Buy this one with money you wouldn't be afraid to lose because you might lose it all. Just because you can invent something doesn't mean you can run a business (i.e. Gasfrac).


----------



## Brett (Aug 27, 2012)

The MU Orbite and Rusal have will soon be a JV of some kind.
Rusal is the worlds largest aluminum producer with over 75,000 employees. If you don't think they have done due diligence enough for us all... Harper recently met with Putin and Putin was quoted saying he wanted to discuss the JV between Rusal and Orbite. There is a no-takeover clause in there MU so that is/ will not be a problem. Rusal may be looking at getting into North America as well as re-mediating it's red mud waste from the Bayer process at it other facilities. The financials on Orbite do NOT include the REEs and licensing, just the aluminous clay deposit and SGA and a lower quality HPA not the 5N they have now achieved. IMHO early next year after the plant is operational and we see some numbers, Big aluminum will try and buy them out, but with Rusal standing beside them it wont happen, but what will happen is my TFSA will never look so good


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

the takeover will certainly be the 1st putin pussyriot in murdochville queue cee


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

pauline better go see vladimir about this.

she gone tell him no russian allowed in murdochville.

on parle pussyriot là-bas.
.










.


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

Some new news on ORT - apparently they may have developed a technology to develop high purity Alumina as well as some rare earths from "fly ash" which is basically the tailings or waste from combustion of coal mostly from thermal coal electricity plants. The company claims the process will be economic for those plants which have 15% alumina in the fly ash. Apparently most fly ash is between 5-35% alumina. I don't know how realistic it is for these operations to be economically viable but most ash now is landfill waste or as filler in concrete. This could represent an area where they can sell some licensing deals to utilize their technology to add value to their operations while decreasing waste production.

Here is a news link:

http://www.stockhouse.com/news/canadianreleasesdetail.aspx?n=8624094


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

doctor you are supposed to be at work in your clinic. It's a busy clinic. Please stop neglecting your patients.


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

I just read some news over my morning porridge. About to start rounds here in Edmonton - all is well. :02.47-tranquillity:


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

U are no more an MD in edmonton than i am ...


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

whatever :rolleyes2:


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Ah, an MD day trading between gulps of his morning porridge 
I wonder how you are able to pull off such deep analysis of marginal stocks, not to mention the frequent trading of small lots that you do to "average down".

Being in Edmonton (assuming that's where you are) must be a big disadvantage to you.
By the time you are gulping down your porridge, markets have already opened.
You should move somewhere in the eastern time zone.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

HaroldCrump said:


> Ah, an MD day trading between gulps of his morning porridge
> I wonder how you are able to pull off such deep analysis of marginal stocks, not to mention the frequent trading of small lots that you do to "average down".
> 
> ... You should move somewhere in the eastern time zone.



maybe he did already

it's kind of a Scarlet Pimpernel effect


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

HaroldCrump said:


> Ah, an MD day trading between gulps of his morning porridge
> I wonder how you are able to pull off such deep analysis of marginal stocks, not to mention the frequent trading of small lots that you do to "average down".
> 
> Being in Edmonton (assuming that's where you are) must be a big disadvantage to you.
> ...


No, I am in Edmonton. PMR is my profession - Physical Medicine and Rehabilitation doctor. I work mostly with individuals with disabilities like stroke, brain injury, spinal cord injury, spina bifida, ALS, Neuropathy, cerebral palsy, etc...

I'm up around 6:30 so I'm usually eating breakfast around 7:00 or so and can listen to BNN and the market rabble that is happening early in the morning. I can see what has happened in the world overnight. However, I do believe trading often will actually decrease your returns so I don't really want to be a reactionary trader anyways. I know Buffet always says to ignore the macroenvironment and just buy good businesses no matter the prevailing political climate and I agree mostly with him that you are better off ignoring all the "noise" in the market.

But I must say that I don't day trade. I put in bids usually at night or in the morning before work. So I can't day trade like Tgal and some others. I even try to avoid swing trades as I don't think I can get out fast enough for that sort of a thing.

As for the time zone thing I did do my med school at Queen's and do have an affinity for Kingston. I know they are seeking a doctor in my specialty so it may yet happen. My wife isn't too interested in living there so that has been the obstacle. My most likely location to move is probably Calgary where my family lives or alternatively Toronto where my wife's family works.

I must admit I am scared about the brewing situation in public provincial workers in Ontario and specifically as it applies to the medical profession. Serious and egregious acts were taken against Ontario MDs without proper consultation and against the standing funding agreements. I think it will cause a very longstanding deterent to MD relocation to Ontario so I am reluctant to move back for that reason as well.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

PMREdmonton said:


> I work mostly with individuals with disabilities like stroke, brain injury, spinal cord injury, spina bifida, ALS, Neuropathy, cerebral palsy, etc...


how strange. You have distinctly told us - many, many times over - that you are a neuro-oncologist. That your specialty is treating various cancers. The most recent instance was a rare & difficult cancer of the neck. Just a few weeks ago, you were presenting to this forum a calgary-based canadian company that makes a possible treatment for it. Oncolytics.

you have also told us that you are an expert in the difficult treatment of glioblastoma.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

here we go. A torrent of language less than 3 months ago that pretty much proves doctor edmonton is a cancer specialist.

http://canadianmoneyforum.com/archive/index.php/t-12171.html


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> here we go. A torrent of language less than 3 months ago that pretty much proves doctor edmonton is a cancer specialist.
> 
> http://canadianmoneyforum.com/archive/index.php/t-12171.html


I just read all the posts in the link. There is nothing there, I repeat NOTHING, to suggest that PMREdmonton is a cancer specialist.

Enough with conspiracy theories. Give the guy a break.


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

Just reading from Goldstone's post my experience with GBM is from my Neurosurgical rotation which is part of my residency. I actually did time both in medical school as well as in residency in Neurosurgery and still do regular rounds on the Neurosurgical wards to assess patients with brain injury and stroke. I do not directly take care of patients with GBM anymore as formal rehab plays very little role in their care as their disease is usually rapidly terminal.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

on the contrary, there is *everything* in this thread to identify the principal poster as a physician who is profoundly & professionally in synch with the trial cancer drug reolysin from oncolytics, as well as with many other drugs both orphan & established that are used in cancer treatments.

http://canadianmoneyforum.com/archiv...p/t-12171.html 

you haven't been on this board very long goldstone. If you wish to remain deaf & blind when doctor clearly states in past messages that he is a neuro-oncologist with extensive experience in the treatment of gliomas & other cancers, then so be it.

btw, are you yourself investing step-by-step along with doctor ? there are a lot of penny-dreadful pumped stock losers & a lot of ailing 4-or-5-contract option positions in doKtor's schtick. Hope everything has been going OK for you. each:


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> on the contrary, there is *everything* in this thread to identify the principal poster as a physician who is profoundly & professionally in synch with the trial cancer drug reolysin from oncolytics, as well as with many other drugs both orphan & established that are used in cancer treatments.


So? He said himself (right here in this thread) that he is a physician. PMR physician to be exact. PMR = Physical medicine and rehabilitation. PMR doc may be intimately involved in cancer care as a member of multidisciplinary team. I don't see any glaring inconsistencies in his messages.



humble_pie said:


> btw, are you yourself investing step-by-step along with doctor ? there are a lot of penny-dreadful pumped stock losers & a lot of ailing 4-or-5-contract option positions in doKtor's schtick. Hope everything has been going OK for you.


I'm fine, thanks for your concern. :encouragement: I'm a die-hard indexer / couch potato.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

edmonton you've taken pains to write a vicious little pm threat to me ce soir saying - among other garbage - that you intended to ignore me.

so won't you please carry through with this. It means i.g.n.o.r.e. C'mon. You know how to do it.


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

Orbite gets a mention in WSJ:

http://online.wsj.com/article/BT-CO-20120927-710324.html

You do need an account to view the article, though.


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

There is enough info on here to identify me anyways so I'll just do it formally to save any perhaps deranged individuals with unhealthy conspiracy obsessions the bother.

Rajpal Thiara
Associate Clinical Professor
University of Alberta
MD, Queen's University 2001 
FRCPC in Physical Medicine and Rehabilitation 2006
Program Director of the residency program 2008-11

I have already stated my clinical areas of practice. I hope I never see any of you as patients since that would mean tragedy has befallen you.


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

Orbite article in the G&M today:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...gy-boost-quebec-miners-shares/article4583569/


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

this reminds me of the recent Timminco story. It too was a quebec micro processing newly-discovered metals. Theirs was a revolutionary new silica for coating solar panels fast, thin & cheap.

sprott was huge in timminco. Eric sprott himself used to attend shareholders' meetings.

company went bankrupt. No silica after all.

BTW in that globe article, where are the analysts praising orbite, other than sprott ? who with a formal metallurgical engineering degree has ever actually gotten into the plant to verify the procedure ?

vu du bol/
seen from the porridge bowl


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

the Orbite story may turn out to be a metallurgical revolution or it may turn out to be a scandal-shocker like Timminco. It is still early days, so it's far too soon to know how the opposing camps will play out.

the plunge straight down from 3.69 to 2.65 today - a loss of 28% over past 2 weeks - is being attributed to more than the Globe's doubtful article or the obvious skepticism of one leading analyst at Byron Capital.

i thought i'd look into the history, since Orbite is a native son.

the technology - processing valuable alumina & other valuable metals out of common luminous clay - is not Orbite's, although they have contributed a modification to the refining process & have obtained a patent for their innovation.

a string of patents dates back to 2 french engineers at aix-en-provence in france in 1969 who appear to have been financed by french aluminum giant Pechiney. Their patent involved extracting hi-grade aluminium & smelter grade aluminium out of clay by drenching the clays with strong hydrochloric acid. I believe in some versions over the years the concoction was superheated. The approach was trialled in the US but failed. The main problem, for over 40 years now, has always been rapid corrosion of the entire production system by the acid.

here is the patent history:

http://www.google.com/patents/US386...liQKjp4CQDw#v=onepage&q=Maurel duhart&f=false

Orbite's highly-publicized project at murdochville was preceded by an unnoticed engineering team from Laval University that worked throughout the preceding decade at murdochville, quebec, trying its version of the clay + acid procedure. In 2004 an engineer named Valerie Ouellette obtained a PhD in engineering from Laval for her clay extraction project at murdochville.

enter Orbite with considerable hyping & promotion. So far, despite their need for capital, no top-ranked investment banker in resource stocks other than Sprott has agreed to back them.

last month an article in Aluminium Today further inflamed the pump-posters, who have flooded all stock forums including this one. Here is the article. Orbite CEO Richard Boudreault claims that his company's use of all-glass-lined equipment will solve the acid corrosion problem. I find myself wondering how costly it would be to build & maintain the ultimate industrial-sized fabrication facility they have in mind, given the customized equipment such a facility would need.

http://www.aluminiumtoday.com/features/view/destroying-the-red-menace/


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

Orbite = Timminco2


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

the recent resignation of chief scientific officer Joel Fournier from orbite is a blow to the company imho.

it was Fournier who learned of laval university engineer Ouellette's work for her doctoral dissertation during the previous decade at murdochville quebec, as she attempted to extract alumina & other metals from clay shales. From the beginning of orbite's involvement, it was Fournier who drove the project.


----------



## gimme_divies (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, the make or break year for Orbite has started and they are supposed to have some announcements about the operation of their new Cap-Chat facility coming out this month. Thought I would share this tidbit of news that came out today that Orbite was named the National Winner of the 2012 Regional Awards for New Technology from the Canadian Manufacturers & Exporters (CME) in collaboration with the National Research Council of Canada Industrial Research Assistance Program (NRC IRAP).

http://news.investors.com/newsfeed-marketwire/010413-141418079-orbite-aluminae-inc-named-as-national-winner-of-the-2012-regional-awards-for-new-technology.aspx

Any thoughts about this award - does it require some proof of concept that could help validate what the company is trying to do?


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

News about first tonne of production of HPA at 4N purity. They will try to refine their bulk process to get to 5N on their next batch:

http://www.marketwire.com/press-rel...-plant-in-cap-chat-quebec-tsx-ort-1748060.htm

HPA is the big draw to this company because of how expensive it is to produce by all presently known processes outside of ORT's.

This should mostly de-risk their methodology which has been questioned by many in the financial and mining world's.

The next steps would be to increase production, get financing for SGA plant and hopefully start to get a licencing stream of income from their red mud remediation process. The potential grand slam would be the ability to get high purities of individual rare-earths as they claimed in this past fall.


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

Finally some news about looking into red mud remediation which is a major potential ecological disaster. Red mud is what is left after the Bayer process for producing alumina by utilizing bauxite. No one has a way of dealing with the mud so all alumina makers have huge pools of red mud that they basically have to store forever. ORT developed a way of dealing with these tailings and actually producing alumina from them and generate inert tailings. It would be a huge environmental coup if they can pull off a commercial way of remediating red mud. They have now signed an agreement with Veolia, a giant French waste management firm to pursue red mud remediation:

http://www.waste-management-world.c...-partnership-to-recycle-and-remediate-re.html

I hope they pull it off. The world will be a little safer without the huge pools of this stuff lying around. ORT needed a giant company to get behind them and VE has a market cap of around $6.4B. What is interesting is VE had mostly been looking for ways to trim some of their operations and focus on their expertise in water and waste management. Yet here they will construct a plant to use ORT's technology at a commercial and industrial scale. This would seem to be another feather in the cap of ORT and further validates their processes as legitimate as I doubt VE would commit to this JV without vetting them.

I have no idea how much if any profits this venture may produce for ORT. I just think the validation from a major player is a big win from them after RUSAL spoke disparagingly of their chances of being able to produce commerical amounts of SGA using their process last week.

This has been one fascinating soap opera.


----------



## bettrave (Jan 10, 2013)

Ready for a rebound?


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

This is a case of the shorts pounding the longs right now.

I think ORT is a company that is either extremely undervalued or is an outright fraud. It is hard for the individual investor to know which is which. The fact a company as big and powerful as Veolia has signed on with them and will fully fund the building of the first red mud remediation plant sometime in the next year at a site yet to be determined suggests they probably aren`t an outright fraud. They have obviously tested the technology and its feasibility before agreeing to put up $100M or so necessary to build the plant. That to me is worth more than a Wall Street analyst with a scientific background`s opinion of a technology he doesn`t understand and a plant that he has not visited.

This one has EXTREME VOLATILITY. If you can make quick trades on this one`s swings you could make a fortune if you guess right. If you guess wrong on the swings you will go broke.

To me the key that will really drive this company is once they show they can profitably produce 5N and 6N HPA. HPA is a rare substance on this planet right now and it is mostly made in China but the quality of the samples produced by the Chinese alumina industry is poor. This material is very important in many modern technological devices. ORT claims they can manufacture the stuff in a reliable and highly pure way in a direct fashion. They claim to have already produced a tonne of 4N HPA in their first batch at their commercial plant and sent samples around the world. The only problem is 4N is much less valuable than 5N and 6N. They are apparently working on doing a few tweaks to improve efficiency of operation and increase purity of HPA. If they can do this at reasonable cost they will probably corner the HPA market and become cash flow positive in a shockingly short period of time. This is the 3-bagger opportunity with the company. Maybe 5-bagger.

Now the potential 10-bagger is if they can profitably make SGA plants around the world utilizing their non-Bayer process at industry-leading low cost. If they can do it as they have suggested, they can pull out substantial amounts of rare metals ($$), hematite ($), rare earths ($$$) and silica (few cents) in addition to the alumina. 

The potential 20-bagger out there is if they have solved the problem of extracting individual rare earths from ore. This is the biggest problem that plagues all the non-Chinese rare earth companies - how to profitably extract and separate the rare Earth oxides, especially the heavy rare Earth oxides. I know some people believe their process holds the key to this puzzle and could liberate the Western world from the threat of Chinese export limitations on rare earths which would decimate Western technology companies. Molycorp has fizzled and looks like they are on life support. There isn`t a really credible company out there right now that can produce substantial amounts of heavy rare earths outside of China.

This one is in the EXTREME SPECULATIVE risk category of your portfolio. This is your gambling money right here. Do you believe ORT`s management, Veolia`s vetting of the process, the awards that the company has received for technological innovation. Or are they just another big lie foisted upon us gullible Canucks like Bre-X and PSN. That is the question you have to answer as I don`t think there is any middle ground here. If it works as they suggest (or even close to what they suggest) this could be a dynasty being built on mining extraction technology.

Like I`ve said, this is like gambling when you invest in such a company. They are pre-revenue. They have no firm contracts yet for HPA. They have not built a SGA plant yet. Veolia has yet to build a red mud remediation plant. They do have a commercial HPA plant where they claim to have made a tonne of 4N HPA that has apparently been independently verified and samples have been sent around the world to the leading technology companies who employ its use. 

This thing is a veritable roller coaster and soap opera.

For Quebec and Canada`s future as mining big wigs I really hope this company can do what they claim to be able to do. It would be a huge coup for us.


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

My own opinion is they probably can produce HPA. It has been verified by reputable outside sources. They just haven`t produced 5N yet out of the commercial plant but given the way they produce it I think they should be able to do it after a few refinements as they have suggested. I also think they can remediate red mud but I don`t know how profitable it will be and to what extent they may extract revenues for cleaning up the toxic sites in addition to the alumina and other substances they manage to extract from the red mud. The beauty about the red mud deal is they are basically licencing the technology to Veolia who will then invest all the capital to get these projects going around the world, starting with one initial pilot plant.

On the basis of that those two things I do believe the company is undervalued by a considerable amount at today`s market cap of $331M. I can easily see the company being worth considerably more than this on the above technologies.

I am not as sure about the SGA, rare earth and rare metal side of the operations. RUSAL seems to think it cannot be done profitably. No deal has been signed yet with anyone on a SGA plant. They don`t have a functioning SGA plant for anyone to visit and assess. I think this is why so many of the big wigs in the financial industry are betting against them. If the company is right about HPA but wrong about SGA and wastes a ton of capital and takes on a ton of debt to build a plant that can`t profitably generate smelter grade alumina then they could end up bankrupting themselves and going belly up despite the HPA and red mud remediation aspects of the business.

I know I`d be a lot more comfortable if they waited until their HPA plant was humming along and producing huge cash flows to fund the foray into SGA once everything was adquately vetted. This may be a case of the hubris of the CEO taking a whole company down if he is wrong. So I wish their vision wasn`t quite so grandiose just yet but that is who they are as a corporate entity I guess. Feast or famine.

High, high, high risk in this company.


----------



## BullAllTheWay (Feb 29, 2012)

Good summary Mr. Edmonton. I have followed the story on the sidelines so far. Like you, I believe it is a very high risk situation, nonetheless fascinating for its incredible potential. Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

doKtor edmonton, it's being rumoured around that the 2 principal construction companies have just smacked liens on your "game-changer" ORT plant being built up there in the gaspésie.

perhaps you could let us know what's going on? after all, you have promoted this stock frequently in this thread, saying you were buying at $2.80 only 6 months ago (message No. 10 upthread.)

since then, stock has plunged nearly 65% to 97 pennies.

as i mentioned upthread, the recent resignation of orbite chief scientific officer joel fournier, who had steered this project from its very inception, should have resonated with all investors.


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

What a shame, organized pump and dump designed for naive greedy investor

Share some similarities to:
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...prott-got-solar-burn/article4502829/?page=all


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

doKtor has a huge string of truly shocking pumpster failures to his name in this forum.

it's true he was right on AM, but like they say, even a broken clock is right once a day ...


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

The end has dawned on Orbite. There is no more money left. All operations suspended. Bankruptcy filed. Delisting imminent. I think it's a good lesson to avoid developmental stocks and stick with those with solid operating businesses.

They literally closed a bought deal only two months ago. How unfortunate for the public. People should be outraged, and justifiably so. I could see lawyers getting involved, but there's no money, so maybe not. 

http://www.marketwired.com/press-re...urth-quarter-2016-results-tsx-ort-2207040.htm


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

doctrine said:


> The end has dawned on Orbite. There is no more money left. All operations suspended. Bankruptcy filed. Delisting imminent. I think it's a good lesson to avoid developmental stocks and stick with those with solid operating businesses.
> 
> They literally closed a bought deal only two months ago. How unfortunate for the public. People should be outraged, and justifiably so. I could see lawyers getting involved, but there's no money, so maybe not.
> 
> http://www.marketwired.com/press-re...urth-quarter-2016-results-tsx-ort-2207040.htm




but you didn't really believe that they'd be able to manufacture alumina out of mud, did you? it was a preposterous story. That pumpster doKtor pmrEdmonton was such a crooked little rat.

there are still cmffers suffering silently with the remains of failed Poseidon stock in their portfs, another flambuoyant pump from doKtor rat.

even AM the one-shop automotive manufacturer failed. That brought to 100% perfection doKtor's record of fraudulent pumpstering in cmf forum. Every single stock doKtor ever promoted on here, went belly up. All investors lost everything. There were no exceptions.


.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

doctrine said:


> They literally closed a bought deal only two months ago. How unfortunate for the public. People should be outraged, and justifiably so. I could see lawyers getting involved, but there's no money, so maybe not.
> 
> http://www.marketwired.com/press-re...urth-quarter-2016-results-tsx-ort-2207040.htm




wondering who was the underwriter in the bought deal? they had to have known.

i mean, if a poor dumb crumb could know way back 4 years ago that the company was a fraud, then a professional underwriter today would absolutely know, would have had to be colluding in the illegal pretence that the company was a going concern.

perhaps investors could sue the underwriter(s)


.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

The underwriter was Echelon Wealth Partners, who themselves bought Dundee Securities a year ago (which makes up 80%+ of their brokerage post acquisition).

Yet another warning sign: a bought deal from extremely small brokerage who are left with the scraps once the real investment banks have quite thoroughly picked everything else clean. 

http://www.orbitetech.com/English/i...-Announces-Bought-Deal-Financing/default.aspx


----------

